# Error after running server for a while



## Mainz (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Mailserver based on Postfix, Dovecot, Postgrey, Postfixadmin, Apache, Mysql.
When my server runs for some days i get the following error and nothing works anymore.


```
swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno 25691, size: 4096
```

I have absolutely no idea what it comes from. So I don't have any idea which logs are required to post here. Please tell me.

System Hardware

512 MB RAM
50 GB Harddrive
1 Core CPU
This is my [FONT=Courier New]swapinfo [FONT=Arial]after a fresh restart of the system.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Courier New][FONT=Arial]
	
	



```

```
[/FONT]
	
	



```

```


```

```


```

```
[/FONT]
	
	



```
[FONT=Courier New][COLOR=#006600][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Device           1K-blocks   used         Avail           Capacity
/dev/xbd0p3   2621440     117644     2503796     4%
[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/FONT]
```

Best regards

Mainz


----------



## shepherdAZ (Apr 2, 2016)

Thread 37279 may be of use.


----------



## Mainz (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks i checked the thread but it didnt help. I checked some logs that looks like sshd is the reason. so i stoped the service and watched what happend.
Now the following is happend after ca. 24 hours.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

It looks like there are some issues on the virtualization host itself.


----------

